# Tft Display



## AlexRuegamer (29. März 2004)

wie kann ich ein tft display z.b. von einem laptop an einen normalen pc anschliesen? ist das möglich? gibts einen controller?


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Du willst das Bild von deinem PC auf dem Display deines Laptops dargestellt haben? --> VGA-Kabel mit 2 weiblichen Steckern (oder 2 männliche?)


----------



## AlexRuegamer (29. März 2004)

nein ich möchte ein reines ausgebautes display anschliesen


----------



## fluessig (29. März 2004)

Das ist schwierig, da beim Notebook noch so eine Art Controller für das Display dabei ist.
Das Thema wurde hier schonmal angesprochen (weiß allerdings nicht was rauskam) - wenn du suchst, solltest du es schnell finden.


----------

